# Pioneer Premier carrozzeria DEX-P01II(DEX-P90RS) CDplayer



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Pioneer Premier Carrozzeria Dex P01II Dex P90RS Cdplayer | eBay

Nice!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess everyone is waiting till the end to place a bid, as there's one day left and ZERO bids. Or is it priced too high? I wouldn't know as this is not a piece that I am familiar with.


----------



## Mrimstad (Aug 19, 2012)

Priced to high. its the seccond time its upp in the past weeks.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for the heads up, in your opinion what would be a fair price for something like this please ? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Mrimstad (Aug 19, 2012)

Well its not realy that its badly priced either, i guess most people just dont fancy it without the deq to go with it. Localy we have had these go for arround 480 again without deq.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great to know as I thought it was basically ready to go as is. Thank you kindly for explaining to me about it.


----------



## Mrimstad (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, in all fairnes i belive i didnt make myself clear enough.
It is a fantastic deck. No doubt about that. but the magic is with the complete sett.
I see you already have a dsp, so it would be a great transport to pair.
Altough it is rather expensive for what you get. Just a pure cd transport.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This is one of those instances where the eyes are bigger then the belly lol. As I really and I mean really have NO need for another head unit. Nor do I want the wrath of wifey by bringing what I call another child into the house. Again all it would do is sit in my closet and call me dirty names as I walked past it. Oh well car audio lef goes on.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

DEX-P90 the only difference is the faceplate compare to P9, the body still using the same internals. So if were to have the black faceplate, just get the below...
Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS D7XIII Faceplate Black Face Brand New | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

lol almost $400 for just the face...

it is still a very nice deck. I havnt had the luxury of owning the latest P?? but I loved my P9's and wish I had kept my black faced version.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, that faceplate can change the color, if not mistaken 3(just for that JDM version, others only 2 colors). A BNIB P9's faceplate also $300...


----------

